# marriott uk credit card



## alexb (Aug 27, 2011)

marriott uk credit card is being withdrawn on the 30th of september


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 27, 2011)

alexb said:


> marriott uk credit card is being withdrawn on the 30th of september



Yes - got my letter today - I am really hacked off by this since I use the MR Visa card for all my TS stays and my MFs. The bank (Halifax) are replacing it with their Plat Mastercard - the benefits are a JOKE (0.5% cash back with a max of £100 in a year and they round down to £5 below - so if you earn £19.99 in cash back you get £15 - what a JOKE.

You know what really rankles is the Marriott Chase Visa offer in the USA is way way better in benefits than the UK Marriott Rewards Visa Card ever was and they are offering 50K and 70K points intro's at the moment (as reported in Flyertalk) - it also gives 15 nights bonus stays to the MR account which is a big step towards Gold Elite status every year.


----------



## welshhope (Aug 27, 2011)

We have been getting a bad deal compared to the states for ages - maybe they will strike a deal with another provider although bank of America are trying to pull our of credit card business in the UK so no good looking in that direction. out of interest have you been getting points on MF'S i have paid Phuket and Marbella fees on my card and never received a sing point?


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 28, 2011)

welshhope said:


> We have been getting a bad deal compared to the states for ages - maybe they will strike a deal with another provider although bank of America are trying to pull our of credit card business in the UK so no good looking in that direction. out of interest have you been getting points on MF'S i have paid Phuket and Marbella fees on my card and never received a sing point?



I certainly hope they strike a new deal with a CC operator but after Halifax the only two likely candidates would be Amex or Royal Bank of Scotland. I cannot see Marriott going to Amex since all the Mega Bonus Deals seem to require paying for your hotel stays with a VISA card.

I have been getting MR points for card spend - you get 1 point for each GBP of non Marriott spend and 2 points for each GBP of Marriott spend. I got points for the MFs at all my resorts.

Hilton have a deal in the UK with AMEX which guarantees a Hilton Honors member silver status each year while they have the Hilton Amex card. Basically the same deal as with the Marriott Rewards Visa with the Halifax - 10 bonus nights each year gets you a Silver Elite status and a good start on getting to Gold.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 29, 2011)

Yes, this is a very good question. 
 When I received my letter from Halifax  yesterday, I phoned Marriott Rewards UK and they said they did not know  either why the relationship was ending or whether an alternative  Marriott Rewards Credit Card would be introduced. 
 I have written to  Marriott Rewards UK and Corporate and Marriott Corporate to ask for a  positive response, as this seems to be just the latest example of  benefits being US centric with UK customers feeling increasingly left  out. 
 I will send an update with any reply I receive.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 29, 2011)

Wow, this decision has generated a major exchange on this subject on Flyertalk
http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marriott-rewards/1240717-marriott-visa-card-uk-residents.html
and apart from all the points earning opportunities which will disappear, I must admit I had not immediately thought of the elite nights which will disappear, which one Flyertalk member highlighted!!!

"This does affect us UK Elite members quite badly. It means we have to try even harder to keep our Elite Membership as we now lose the 10 night bonus from the Visa Card."


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 29, 2011)

Marriott Concierge on Flytalk has indicated that there will be some replacement card announced after the arrangement with The Halifax Bank of Scotland has been closed. So we can look for a replacement card offer in the not too distant future.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 29, 2011)

I guess that is some encouragement then that it may happen.
It is certainly good news though that Marriott Concierge is seeing so many people expressing the importance of introducing a new Marriott UK credit card urgently.


----------



## dioxide45 (Aug 29, 2011)

I think like Canada, the UK credit card has more to do with competition than  it does appeasing Marriott customers. The US credit card market is flooded with travel/point/frequent flier program cards. The big companies have to remain competitive in order to attract new customers and keep the ones they have. It is very easy for a customer to jump and take all their credit card business else where. I don't think that amount of competition really exists outside the US, thus why Canadian and UK customers don't have as many benefits for the MRP credit card as those in the USA.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 30, 2011)

dioxide45 said:


> I think like Canada, the UK credit card has more to do with competition than  it does appeasing Marriott customers. The US credit card market is flooded with travel/point/frequent flier program cards. The big companies have to remain competitive in order to attract new customers and keep the ones they have. It is very easy for a customer to jump and take all their credit card business else where. I don't think that amount of competition really exists outside the US, thus why Canadian and UK customers don't have as many benefits for the MRP credit card as those in the USA.



I can assure you the UK credit card market is just as competitive as in the USA. The difference may be in scale - driven by population size and yes different markets drive the benefits that are offered. It does not mean that the customer base in one market shouldn't compare what is on offer in other markets. Marriott is a Global Business and when we log on to our account what we see as far as a credit card offer is concerned is what is offered in the USA - this is very bad WEB site market segmentation because it dangles an attractive offer in front of customers and potential customers only to take it away in the small print.

Having said that, the issue is not about the difference in the relative benefits between USA members and those in other countries it is about the short notice withdrawal of the Marriott Rewards Visa Card in the UK.

This is what is offered by Hilton in the UK:

Hilton HHonors® Platinum Visa® Card (UK) 

Welcome to the Hilton HHonors Platinum Visa Card!
The credit card that earns Hilton HHonors bonus points for residents of the United Kingdom. Every time you use your new Hilton HHonors Platinum Visa Card you'll get closer to the rewards you want – such as free nights at Hilton Family hotels, car hire and so much more.


_The Hilton HHonors Platinum Visa Card includes the following benefits:
A free night certificate, valid for a weekend stay at many participating hotels in the Hilton Worldwide portfolio when you spend £750 in the first 90 days.

10,000 Hilton HHonors bonus points: Earn 2,500 points for each of your first four stays at any Hilton Worldwide hotel in your first 12 months of card membership.

HHonors Gold status when you spend £10,000 in any calendar year.

3 HHonors bonus points for every eligible £1 you spend at participating Hilton 
Worldwide hotels – in addition to the HHonors Base points you earn for your stay. 

2 HHonors bonus points for every eligible £1 you spend for qualifying everyday purchases. 

Hilton HHonors Silver VIP status for duration of card membership. _

This is what Marriott have to match up to and in fact the current card does not match this. I stay with Marriott Rewards because as an MVCI owner with 8 weeks and a weeks worth of MVCI Asia Pacific Points my vacation club stays and hotel nights together with my 10 bonus nights from my credit card are enough to keep me at Gold and this year will take me to Plat status a level I expected to maintain in the future.

I think the issue that Marriott faces in the UK as far as the credit card is concerned is that in the UK the affinity card market was dominated by 3 players:

1, American Express (AMEX)
2. Royal Bank of Scotland (RBS)
3. Halifax Bank of Scotland (HBOS)

Of these, Marriott, with their global alliance with VISA had chosen an alliance with HBOS. HBOS, essential went bust in the credit crunch and was bought by Lloyds TSB - which is now heavily financed by government money. RBS was likewise bust and is almost totally government owned now to keep it afloat.

Lloyds TSB was never a player in the affinity card market. It was (and aims to get back to) a consumer banking operation and a business banking operation. Whilst it offers credit cards to its customers it is allied with Mastercard (hence the offer to switch Marriott Visa card holders to a Halifax Mastercard). So I suspect that the management is rationalising the business base. It also is required to dispose of a chunk of business by the EU competition overlords and as it now dominates the UK personal banking and mortgage market, the disposal of the affinity cards business is not a surprise. This move is not driven by Marriott but is being forced upon them by the bank wanting out of the affinity cards business.

The problem faced by Marriott is who to turn to for a replacement - the global alliance with VISA rules out AMEX and RBS is the only other major player in the UK market. Hilton uses Barclays in the UK to provide their credit card so that possibly rules out Barclays as a provider. That leaves HSBC or the specialist players in the UK market such as Capital One and GE Finance.

I hope Marriott act quickly. I have already joined Hilton HHonors and will get their credit card and will progress to Gold in a few months simply by putting my spend through their card - my MVCI MFs will go through that card and since it is a VISA I will get my Marriott Mega Bonus using the Hilton Card. I'll maintain my Marriott Rewards Elite status at Gold through my MVCI weeks stays but will probably lose my Plat stays through this unless a replacement card is in place in time for me to pay my MFs in January.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 30, 2011)

I have just had a reply and some good news from Marriott's Visa contact for the UK Region. 
This confirms that Corporate Headquarters are currently in negotiations to get an alternative provider.
Also,  that members will be given a grace period of 90 days, therefore even though the contract between Halifax and Marriott is ending on the 30th September, members will be able to earn points until 1st January 2012.


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 30, 2011)

bazzap said:


> I have just had a reply and some good news from Marriott's Visa contact for the UK Region.
> This confirms that Corporate Headquarters are currently in negotiations to get an alternative provider.
> Also,  that members will be given a grace period of 90 days, therefore even though the contract between Halifax and Marriott is ending on the 30th September, members will be able to earn points until 1st January 2012.



Had the same eMail today so good news - I'll be plat from next week after my next 3 night stay and then earning points until end of the year - will pay my MFs with the Marriott UK Visa just before it closes.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 30, 2011)

Oh no, from the jaws of success comes failure!!!
(if I understand it correctly now)
I have only just received a follow up email from Marriott's Visa contact for the UK Region
"My sincere apologies but I decided to contact our Head Office in the US with regards to the length of time members can earn points as if members are cancelling the cards in order to transfer to the new provider once it has been implemented, we would not be able to track the spend or award any relevant points.

Unfortunately we received conflicting information and it seems that members will *not *be able to earn points up until 1st January 2012.

The date that is on the joint communication you received from Halifax and Marriott is the correct date, therefore after this, you will not be able to earn Marriott points.

Again my sincere apologies for this error in communication"


----------



## MALC9990 (Aug 30, 2011)

bazzap said:


> Oh no, from the jaws of success comes failure!!!
> (if I understand it correctly now)
> I have only just received a follow up email from Marriott's Visa contact for the UK Region
> "My sincere apologies but I decided to contact our Head Office in the US with regards to the length of time members can earn points as if members are cancelling the cards in order to transfer to the new provider once it has been implemented, we would not be able to track the spend or award any relevant points.
> ...



I just called the telephone number quoted in the letter announcing the end of the relationship between Halifax and Marriott. I wanted to inform then that I did not want the replacement Halifax card. The significant fact I was told was that it is DEFINITELY the case that no points will be earned on the Marriott Card after Sept 30th 2011. What Marriott Rewards are telling us is at odds with the Halifax.

Also I was told that if I do not want the replacement card - I must not use the existing card after Sept 30th and they will close my card account.

This also conflicts with the information in the letter which says I would earn Marriott Reward points until 18th Oct - which is my billing date.

So I plan to continue to use the card until 18th Oct after which I will cut the card up and by then I will hopefully have a Hilton VISA Credit card in place and ready to use. I might even ask Hilton if they are willing to do a status match with my Marriott Rewards Platinum status.


----------



## bazzap (Aug 30, 2011)

I am not sure as either of these companies really know exactly what they are doing.
When I phoned Halifax after receiving the letter to advise that I did not want the Halifax Platinum card, I asked them to cancel my card from 4th October (when I was told I would cease to earn points).
They advised me that this was not possible and that I would have to phone back on 4th October to cancel the card if I did not want to continue using it?!?
Your idea of a Hilton status match is a great one though - good luck


----------



## Worcesterdee (Oct 10, 2011)

Has anyone heard an update about what's happening with the replacement card?


----------



## MALC9990 (Oct 10, 2011)

Worcesterdee said:


> Has anyone heard an update about what's happening with the replacement card?



Zilch, Nothing, Nada !!!


----------



## bazzap (Oct 12, 2011)

The only update I have seen in recent weeks is from the Marriott rep on Marriott Rewards Insiders, which really only just makes a very general statement of intent with no detail at all.
Their delay certainly risks them losing many previously loyal customers 

communitymanager 15-Sep-2011 15:14 
We are looking to launch another Marriott Rewards Credit Card in the UK in the near future and we'll let you know as soon as we have an update. In the meantime, you can continue to earn Marriott Rewards points through our program channels, including earning points for each pound spent at over 3,200 Marriott hotels worldwide, and other methods described at MarriottRewards.co.uk.


----------



## bazzap (Nov 7, 2011)

*UK Credit Card Update*

Just seen the attached on Flyertalk - encouraging news at last, if true?
from a Marriott Elite Exclusive Event in Arlington, VA last week

http://www.flyertalk.com/forum/marr...d-whining-dining-mr-executives-long-post.html

*UK Credit Card* – there will be a MR UK credit card out soon, that  MR is very excited about.  Should have similar benefits as those seen  by US credit card holders.  The person I spoke with about this could not  offer any details about the benefits until things are finalized, but  thought UK MR members who choose to get the card would be very happy.   They did say it could be rolled out as soon as next month.


----------

